# Holy Heebie Jeebies - WTF is this



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

I just found this worm crawling around the front glass of my large split tank. Its about 3 inches long and so weird! Its pink, translucent, and yuck! Where could it have come from? I have had this tank for a long while and have never seen one worm. Nothing new has been planted or introduced into the tank. It inches along like an inch worm. I hope its not a parasite of some kind. Ew!


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

It looks like a redworm to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

That would be a hella big parasite especially for a frog. Usually parasites(not all) can't survive(by this i mean moving and exploring many can live dormant) out of the body usually lacking any formal digestive system.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

*earthworm*

it just looks like a juvinille earthworm to me


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Does it have visible segments (and at 3", they should be visible) or smooth skin? If it's got segments, then it's definitely an earthworm.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Definately an earthworm. I get these in my viv's all of the time. I think it's from the soil I use. Nothing to worry about- they actually do a good job of turning the soil.

Justin


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree that it is an earthworm. I also find these from time to time and they cause no harm. I believe they are translucent due to being in the moisture in the soil.

TonyT


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

It totally looks like some type of annelid (ogliochaetes) more than likely. Either a typical earthworm, or relative along the line. I haven't had any of these popping up in my terrariums, however, I have had some rather large nematodes. Thank goodness they are not parasitic to amphibians. Parasites are very unusual, because lets say you have a parasite that infects dogs, well, this parasite typically can't live unless it is in a dog. So, even if you do have some type of a parasite in your terrarium that came in with a plant or moss, chances are that they do not infect frogs. You also have to remember that different life stages of the parasites infect different animals. I know that some types of hookworms (another form of nematode) do actually infect frogs. Anyway, it is best to consult with someone that knows about particular parasites, such as pseudocoelomates, or acoelomates, or others. Sorry for overstepping the point of this post, 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

I've had similiar worms in my Tinc tank. I guess my only worry is that if "extra life" this big can get in to the tank what chances do I have of keeping the parasites I can't see out?


-Tad


----------

